# Basketball World Championships



## TerpSam (Jul 22, 2002)

Does anyone know if ESPN or any other channel will televise the world championships? Sorry if this has been posted but I don't really have time to search through allt he messages, and this is important.


----------



## Ducket (Jul 16, 2002)

I got this from from usabasketball.com. It said that six first and second round games involving the US will be televised by ESPN2 and TNT, and TNT will also do the quarterfinal game. NBC will televise the semifinals and finals.


----------



## onetwo88 (Jul 16, 2002)

Two links for that:

http://insidehoops.com/nbaontv.shtml

(TV schedule for the world championships, rucker streetball AND the nba together on one page)

And a good summary page: 

http://insidehoops.com/usa_basketball.shtml


----------

